# Bought A Dashcam After Close Call



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Got links? I would love to have one!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Got links? I would love to have one!


Yeah, check the original post, I linked the text to the items where I got them.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Excellent! In Russia many Drivers are driving around with Dash Cams, captured an asteroid hitting a populated area. I thought it would be mounted on the dash which is illegal in my State. Nice install!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

What's the image quality like?


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

money_man said:


> What's the image quality like?


Yeah would love to know as well. I've been wanting one 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Since I have been looking at one for awhile and you did a great job hiding it which is what I want, I see that it records on a loop but what I was wondering is let's say a wreck does happen, how long is the loop cycle before it records over itself. I didn't see any way to save that recording, except unplugging it all together.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

money_man said:


> What's the image quality like?





Jukebox Juliet said:


> Yeah would love to know as well. I've been wanting one
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove


I'll edit some clips from the drive yesterday and post them up this evening. 



APCruze said:


> Since I have been looking at one for awhile and you did a great job hiding it which is what I want, I see that it records on a loop but what I was wondering is let's say a wreck does happen, how long is the loop cycle before it records over itself. I didn't see any way to save that recording, except unplugging it all together.


You can press the menu button to lock the current clip. How long it takes to record over itself depends on the card size and length of the clips.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

APCruze said:


> Since I have been looking at one for awhile and you did a great job hiding it which is what I want, I see that it records on a loop but what I was wondering is let's say a wreck does happen, how long is the loop cycle before it records over itself. I didn't see any way to save that recording, except unplugging it all together.


Most good dash cams have a g-force sensor. If there is an incident then it automatically marks the videos so that they won't get deleted. Most dash cams also allow you to manually protect videos. California actually has a statute that requires dash cams to automatically protect videos for 30 seconds before and after an incident. (California law also requires the camera to record audio, and you must put a statement in a visible place in the car that informs passengers that audio is being recorded.)

I have a 32 GB chip in my dash cam and it records about 8 hours of videos, audio and GPS data before it starts recording over old videos.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I looked up the dash cam review for the Mobius camera listed by the OP. 

Mobius Action Camera Review

Unfortunately this one does not have the g-force sensor.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

It's an action camera with dash cam abilities. I went with it for its video quality, size and conceal ability. For those interested search Techmoan on YouTube, he has a few great videos showcasing this camera.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Excellent! In Russia many Drivers are driving around with Dash Cams, captured an asteroid hitting a populated area. I thought it would be mounted on the dash which is illegal in my State. Nice install!


It's apart of their insurance policy that they must have one.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The way I drive and the way these potholes are I'd have lots of data logged from GPS hits. If I did it, I'd be like the one guy on my other forum who had front and back cameras hooked up. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfwfSzbr5Ac&hd=1&html5=1


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I didn't forget about the clips, Sony Vegas is giving me trouble with the .mov files. Im going to have to get a different editing program.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ever get any good footage edited to show us?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

The footage/clips I have uploaded currently are:
http://youtu.be/y240Nz-6FUU?list=UURHfQ1z-LyjG3CxcUqYU7Iw
http://youtu.be/W3cowZSQqzU?list=UURHfQ1z-LyjG3CxcUqYU7Iw
http://youtu.be/ro6Gia-8bL0?list=UURHfQ1z-LyjG3CxcUqYU7Iw

Disregard the "few test clips" video, that was out of the box before firmware updates etc. If/when I get a day where its worth pulling the card and uploading ill try to update this thread.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

How did you run the wire down to your center console? Did you have to pull down the headliner/A-pillar covers?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

OjoCam Pro Mini 0801 HD Dash Cam Car DVR Blackbox 1080P G-sensor GPS with 16GB Samsung MicroSD Card - Newegg.com

I have this one, works perfect, I might have to start uploading the idiots around me like you are doing.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

As cheap as micro SD cards are today...I'd put as big a one in as will work. Yes there MIGHT be a size limit based on its CPU type.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I just tucked the wire across the headliner and behind the apillar. I'll take some pics or a video of how I ran it later today if I remember. 

Just bought 2 32g class 10 cards just waiting on them.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

You can make it accept a 64G one, requires reformatting the SD, thats how it is on mine even though it states 32 only.....................I am also interested on how you ran the wire because mine just dangles lol


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

you really don't need a big card.. 8 or 16 GB are gonna be plenty big. You only want to save data, of when you're involved in a crash. All the other stuff, can just get looped.

on a 16gig card, recording at 720P, I get about a day and a half recorded before it loops.

I use the G1W-C Fantastic cam, not as small as the one shown by the OP. Costs around 60 bucks.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

newsguy99 said:


> you really don't need a big card.. 8 or 16 GB are gonna be plenty big. You only want to save data, of when you're involved in a crash. All the other stuff, can just get looped.
> 
> on a 16gig card, recording at 720P, I get about a day and a half recorded before it loops.
> 
> I use the G1W-C Fantastic cam, not as small as the one shown by the OP. Costs around 60 bucks.


I agree. You really don't need a massive card but I couldn't pass up this deal:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

newsguy99 said:


> you really don't need a big card.. 8 or 16 GB are gonna be plenty big. You only want to save data, of when you're involved in a crash. All the other stuff, can just get looped.
> 
> on a 16gig card, recording at 720P, I get about a day and a half recorded before it loops.


You might want to consider wear leveling. A larger card should last longer.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

My current 32G gives me 1080p for two days on a 1 min video intervals. I like the large memory because I dont want to have to constantly have something on me to pull the video off if need be. You can argue just unplug it after an accident so on but I still want it rolling afterwards too if I'm driving. It's all inexpensive equipment anyways.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

I also installed a dashcam in my Cruze. It's just a webcam that is mounted upside down near the mirror mount bezel and connected by USB to my CarPC. Starts recording in 720p every time I get in the car and loops for 15 minutes. If I need to save something I press a button on the screen and the file is saved. Works great except I need to permanently disable the autofocus on the webcam. Also it picks up a glare from the screen at night.


----------



## carhead12 (Jan 29, 2016)

Do you have problems with the tpms sensor and your key fob not working?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

carhead12 said:


> Do you have problems with the tpms sensor and your key fob not working?


Is this some issue you've had after installing a dashcam?


----------



## carhead12 (Jan 29, 2016)

LiveTrash said:


> Is this some issue you've had after installing a dashcam?


Yeah the dash cam sent out a single that blocked my sensors in my tires and my fobs funtions when ever it was on. no matter where it was at on my windshield


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

carhead12 said:


> Yeah the dash cam sent out a single that blocked my sensors in my tires and my fobs funtions when ever it was on. no matter where it was at on my windshield


What kind is it? Some of them like the BlackVue are WiFi enabled to allow for smartphone connection. This could be your problem.


----------



## carhead12 (Jan 29, 2016)

LiveTrash said:


> What kind is it? Some of them like the BlackVue are WiFi enabled to allow for smartphone connection. This could be your problem.


Robot Check


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I just have an older (cheap) discontinued model that doesn't have any special features. It has trouble with larger sd cards so I have to keep it to 16GB, which still gives me a good three hours of recording before it loops.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

If you have any problems with TPMS or key fob signal then you need to install a ferrite core on the power cable for the dashcam. The power cable can cause interference with the sensor, which is located in the black box behind the mirror. The ferritte cores filter out the interference. 

I had a problem with the TPMS not reading the tire sensors. I installed four ferrite cores on the cable near the dashcam and I haven't had any problems since.


----------

